# Elektronikas pamati >  Latvijas standarti

## brunurupucis

Visu laiku interesÄ“, bet tÄ arÄ« neesmu noskaidrojis, kapÄ“c AnglijÄ tÄ viss atÅ¡Ä·irÄs no Latvijas. PiemÄ“ram AnglijÄ standarts dzÄ«voklÄ« no elektrÄ«bas pakalpojuma sniedzÄ“ja ienÄk 100A droÅ¡inÄtÄjs un pÄ“c tam gaismÄm ir B6 A droÅ¡inÄtÄjs , elektrÄ«bai kur rozetes iet uz riÅ†Ä·i ( ring circuit) ir B32 A  un duÅ¡ai ir RCBO C40A un ta talak. Bet cik esmu meklÄ“jis internetÄ, tad LatvijÄ ienÄkoÅ¡ais pÄrsvarÄ ir 16A galvenais droÅ¡inÄtÄjs, un kas krutÄks, tas tiek pie 32A ienÄkoÅ¡Ä. KÄds varÄ“tu paskaidrot, kÄ tas viss ir iespÄ“jams? KapÄ“c tÄda atÅ¡Ä·irÄ«ba, ka elektrÄ«ba un fizika taÄu ir viena un tÄ pati. 

KÄ arÄ« ja parÄ“Ä·ina Ja nopÄ“rk 9kW cepeÅ¡krÄsni, tad bÅ«s : 9000/230= 39,13A
 Kas nozÄ«mÄ“ ka jÄbÅ«t droÅ¡inÄtÄjam 40A bet tas viss vispÄr neiet kopÄ nekÄ ja ienÄkoÅ¡ais ir 16A

----------


## Didzis

Man gan liekas, ka 9kW cepeÅ¡krÄsnij vajag trÄ«sfÄzu pieslÄ“gumu. Tad uz vienu fÄzi sanÄk pa 3kW un ar pieslÄ“gumu LatvijÄ nav nekÄdu problÄ“mu. Protams, ne jau krievulaiku hruÄovkas tipa daudzdzÄ«vokÄ¼u mÄjÄ. Visi tie standarti ir izveidojuÅ¡ies vÄ“sturiski. Faktiski elektrifikÄciju LatvijÄ iesÄka vÄcieÅ¡i un protams ar saviem standartiem. Angliju vÄcieÅ¡i gribÄ“ja okupÄ“t, bet kautkÄ nesanÄca un tapÄ“c tur gan Å¡tepseÄ¼i savÄdÄki, gan arÄ« elektrÄ«ba standarti. Tas protams tÄ vienkÄrÅ¡oti. ÄªstenÄ«bÄ LatvijÄ 32A pieslÄ“gums privÄtmÄjai nav nekas neparasts. 3 reiz 32A tie paÅ¡i 100A vien apmÄ“ram sanÄk. SavukÄrt es nesaprotu, nafig angÄ¼iem vannasistabÄ vajajag divus atseviÅ¡Ä·us krÄnus siltajam un augstajam Å«denim.

----------


## spoks

vai tad AnglijÄ nav 110 V?

----------


## brunurupucis

> Man gan liekas, ka 9kW cepeÅ¡krÄsnij vajag trÄ«sfÄzu pieslÄ“gumu. Tad uz vienu fÄzi sanÄk pa 3kW un ar pieslÄ“gumu LatvijÄ nav nekÄdu problÄ“mu. Protams, ne jau krievulaiku hruÄovkas tipa daudzdzÄ«vokÄ¼u mÄjÄ. Visi tie standarti ir izveidojuÅ¡ies vÄ“sturiski. Faktiski elektrifikÄciju LatvijÄ iesÄka vÄcieÅ¡i un protams ar saviem standartiem. Angliju vÄcieÅ¡i gribÄ“ja okupÄ“t, bet kautkÄ nesanÄca un tapÄ“c tur gan Å¡tepseÄ¼i savÄdÄki, gan arÄ« elektrÄ«ba standarti. Tas protams tÄ vienkÄrÅ¡oti. ÄªstenÄ«bÄ LatvijÄ 32A pieslÄ“gums privÄtmÄjai nav nekas neparasts. 3 reiz 32A tie paÅ¡i 100A vien apmÄ“ram sanÄk. SavukÄrt es nesaprotu, nafig angÄ¼iem vannasistabÄ vajajag divus atseviÅ¡Ä·us krÄnus siltajam un augstajam Å«denim.


 Cepeskrasni var pieslegt pie 3 fazem uz katru 3kW? Ka tas daras? Un Anglija jau viss pec eiropas standartiem tagad ir. Tas par to udeni taisniba. Domaju tas iegajies viniem no tajiem laikiem, kad mikseru nebija.

----------


## brunurupucis

230 , bet celtnieciba izmanto 110v drosibas labad.

----------


## Didzis

GrÅ«ti jau pateikt, kÄdi precÄ«zi bÅ«tu Eiropas standarti. Man gan liekas, ka tÄdu nav. Nu jÄ, Anglija stÄjas ÄrÄ no tÄ sojuza. 
Es konkrÄ“ti nezinu, kÄda tÄ 9kW plÄ«ts, bet parasti divas fÄzes padodas uz rinÄ·iem, bet treÅ¡Ä uz cepeÅ¡krÄsni. 9kW maukt uz vienu fÄzi nav prÄta darbs.

----------


## sasasa

9kW tÄ jau kÄda industriÄlÄ cepeÅ¡krÄsns. Parasti tÄm, kas mÄjas lietoÅ¡anai 2,5-4,5kW. SildriÅ†Ä·u virsmas gan stipri rijÄ«gÄkas un tur droÅ¡i, ka var atrast kÄdu ar 9kW

----------


## Powerons

> ÄªstenÄ«bÄ LatvijÄ 32A pieslÄ“gums privÄtmÄjai nav nekas neparasts.


 Ir gan retums, jo par tiem 32A ir papildus jÄpiemaksÄ,
Parasti ir 3F 20A vai 25A necaetos kura amperÄÅ¾a no abÄm tur bija Å¡Ä·iet ka 20A.
Bet arÄ« ar to malkas zÄÄ£i un metinÄmo var palaist.

----------


## Didzis

Tagad cilvÄ“ki atsakÄs dÄ“Ä¼ abonentmaksas un OIK no 32A, bet tÄdi pieslÄ“gumi nebija retums.

----------


## Isegrim

> 230 , bet celtnieciba izmanto 110v drosibas labad.


 DroÅ¡Ä«bai izmanto atdaloÅ¡o transformatoru un kÄrtÄ«gu zemÄ“jumu. 110 V tÄpat ir bÄ«stami.

----------


## brunurupucis

> DroÅ¡Ä«bai izmanto atdaloÅ¡o transformatoru un kÄrtÄ«gu zemÄ“jumu. 110 V tÄpat ir bÄ«stami.


 Nu jÄ tÄ es biju domÄjis.

----------


## brunurupucis

> DroÅ¡Ä«bai izmanto atdaloÅ¡o transformatoru un kÄrtÄ«gu zemÄ“jumu. 110 V tÄpat ir bÄ«stami.


 Bet nu biju domÄjis Å¡eit pajautÄt , varbÅ«t ir kÄda grÄmata , kurÄ bÅ«tu kÄdi standarti Latvijas kur kas un kÄ pareizi bÅ«tu jÄinstalÄ“? KabeÄ¼u resnumi un droÅ¡inÄtÄju lielumi? Man piemÄ“ram Å¡eit AnglijÄ ir grÄmatas kurÄs viss sÄ«ki un konkrÄ“ti aprakstÄ«ts. Gan vadu resnumi, gan rozeÅ¡u augstumi un viss pÄrÄ“jais. LatvieÅ¡iem neko tÄdu nevaru atrast.  Esmu lejupielÄdÄ“jis vecÄs elektrotehnikas grÄmatas, bet tur viss tikai vienÄs formulÄs. Skatoties internetÄ te ir cik cilvÄ“ki tik viedokÄ¼i. Citi saka, ka rozetÄ“m ir 2.5 resnums vadiem, bet droÅ¡inÄtÄjs 10A un cits saka, ka rozetei pietiks ar 1.0 resnumu un ta talak. Brinos, ka nav nekÄdu grÄmatu, kur viss bÅ«tu aprakstÄ«ts, kÄdi standarti ir LatvijÄ velkot instalÄcijas. BrÄ«vajÄ laikÄ pÄ“c darba bÅ«tu interesanti palasÄ«t.

----------


## Isegrim

AnglieÅ¡i tajÄs elektrÄ«bas lietÄs ir priekÅ¡Ä pÄrÄ“jai Eiropai. Turies pie britu standartiem, bÅ«s O.K.!

----------


## Canis lupus

"ElektroietaiÅ¡u ierÄ«koÅ¡anas noteikumi" (ÐŸÐ£Ð­) jau padomju laikos tika rÅ«pÄ«gi slÄ“pti no tautas masÄm. PrivÄtais Å¡o grÄmatu nopirkt nevarÄ“ja. To pÄrdeva tikai organizÄcijÄm,un tÄ glabÄjÄs uzÅ†Ä“muma galvenÄ enerÄ£Ä“tiÄ·a seifÄ. Es Å¡eit runÄju par elektoietaises ekspluatÄ“joÅ¡Äm organizÄcijÄm. CeltniecÄ«bas organizÄcijÄs varbÅ«t tas bija savÄdÄk,bet Å¡aubos, skatoties,kÄ elektroinstalÄcija savilkta zem apmetuma.ElektriÄ·is Fedja varbÅ«t zinÄja noteikumus,bet vienalga vadus vilka pa Ä«sÄko ceÄ¼u,lai ietaupÄ«tos vadus par polÅ¡u pÄrdotu. TÄ nu praktiski LatvijÄ darbojas padomju un eiropas noteikumu mistrojums. Cik esmu meklÄ“jis (tiesa,gadus piecus atpakaÄ¼) ,tad skaidri definÄ“tus standartus Å¡ajÄ jomÄ LatvijÄ neesmu atradis.Bet varbÅ«t joprojÄm tie tiek slÄ“pti no ierindas pilsoÅ†a?

----------


## Didzis

Standartu nosaka Oma likums un visÄ pasaulÄ“ tas ir vienÄdaÄ·s. NedomÄju ka angÄ¼u elektrotÄ«kls ir labÄkais pasaulÄ“. Kaut vai milzÄ«gie Å¡tepseÄ¼i nav seviÅ¡Ä·i Ä“rti. VÄcu elektrotÄ«kls kautÄ liekas racionÄlÄks. ÄªstenÄ«bÄ ir labi, ka nav LatvijÄ kautkÄda arhaiska standarta elektrÄ«bas lietÄs. Da kÄda starpÄ«ba, cik augstu liek rozetes, ka tik tÄs tur vajadzÄ«go slodzi.

----------


## TÄrps

IerobeÅ¾otam lietotÄju lokam Latvenergo izdeva vadlÄ«nijas, kas lÄ«dzinÄs PUE, bet precÄ«zas izdot mÅ«sdienÄs diez vai ir vispÄr iespÄ“jams. DomÄju , ka arÄ« angÄ¼iem tÄdu nav, jo mainÄ«juÅ¡ies materiÄli un tehnoloÄ£ijas. PiemÄ“ram, tagad ir instalÄcija kabeÄ¼u kanÄlos (nu tajos pie grÄ«das), tagad ir slÄ“dÅ¾i un kontakti ar tranzÄ«t klemmÄ“m, kas Ä¼auj iztikt bez nozarkÄrbÄm, tagad ir zemgrÄ«das instalÄcija (lielos birojos grÄ«da ir uz stabiÅ†iem , lÄ«dzÄ«gi kÄ iekaramie griesti, un tÄ«kli un komunikÄcijas tiek pievilktas pie katra galda Å¡eit, vai rÄ«t jau citur. Un t.t.. MainÄ«juÅ¡ies ir arÄ« materiÄli, nu kaut vai Å«densvada caurules no plastmasas, paÅ¡slÄ“dzoÅ¡ie kontakti, noplÅ«des automÄti, un lielÄ daÄ¼a elektroarmatÅ«ras arÄ« no plastmasas. 
   TomÄ“r reizÄ“m, kad redzu kÄrtÄ“jo darboni ar perforÄtora urbi darbojamies gar kolonÄm vai sijÄm, gribÄ“tos gÄzt tam ar to, kas pie rokas. Nu nedrÄ«kst nesoÅ¡ajÄs dzelzbetona konstrukcijÄs urbties un sisties!

----------


## Didzis

Celtnieku Vasju izmÄcÄ«t nav iespÄ“jams! BieÅ¾i viÅ†Å¡ saka, ka var arÄ« elektrÄ«bas vadus savilkt un tas bÅ«s lÄ“tÄk, kÄ elektriÄ·im maksÄt. Vasja prot visu, bet bÅ«tÄ«bÄ neprot neko.

----------


## Isegrim

> Standartu nosaka Oma likums un visÄ pasaulÄ“ tas ir vienÄdaÄ·s. NedomÄju ka angÄ¼u elektrotÄ«kls ir labÄkais pasaulÄ“


 _Didzis, ti ņe prav!!!_ Standartus nosaka visādi gudrīši neatkarīgi no Oma likuma. Pasūkā pirkstu un nospriež - "(Ši)tā tam būs būt!" Bet par britu rozeti (socket) un dakšiņu (plug) uz šīs planētas nekas labāks pagaidām nav izdomāts. Zemējums vienmēr pieslēdzas pirmais un atslēdzas pēdējais. "Karstais" gals vienmēr ir *L* un "aukstais" - vienmēr *N*. Un nekad otrādi. Dakšiņās vadi tiek kārtīgi piežmiegti un drošinātājs ir savā vietā ("karstajā" vadā). Tāpat bērni nevar rozetē kādas nagliņas sabāzt. Latvijā ir vismaz viena mājsaimniecība (izņemot Apvienotās Karalistes vēstniecību), kurā ir britu rozetes, saslēgtas t.s. "riņķa shēmā" (ring circuit). Manējā, protams. 
Autoram - mājas rozetēm nepārprotami vajag tos 2,5 sqmm. Apgaismojumam briti pielietoja 1,5 sqmm, bet šajos LED laikos mājsaimniecībā (ekonomisku apsvērumu dēļ) droši vari ņemt pat 0,5 sqmm vadus - tak lampu jaudas tagad par kārtu mazākas.

----------


## Isegrim

> Celtnieku Vasju izmÄcÄ«t nav iespÄ“jams! BieÅ¾i viÅ†Å¡ saka, ka var arÄ« elektrÄ«bas vadus savilkt un tas bÅ«s lÄ“tÄk, kÄ elektriÄ·im maksÄt. Vasja prot visu, bet bÅ«tÄ«bÄ neprot neko.


 Sieva ienesa elektriķim Fedjam dzimšanas dienas torti. Fedja pūta, svecītes uzliesmoja jo spoži.

----------


## brunurupucis

> _Didzis, ti ņe prav!!!_ Standartus nosaka visādi gudrīši neatkarīgi no Oma likuma. Pasūkā pirkstu un nospriež - "(Ši)tā tam būs būt!" Bet par britu rozeti (socket) un dakšiņu (plug) uz šīs planētas nekas labāks pagaidām nav izdomāts. Zemējums vienmēr pieslēdzas pirmais un atslēdzas pēdējais. "Karstais" gals vienmēr ir *L* un "aukstais" - vienmēr *N*. Un nekad otrādi. Dakšiņās vadi tiek kārtīgi piežmiegti un drošinātājs ir savā vietā ("karstajā" vadā). Tāpat bērni nevar rozetē kādas nagliņas sabāzt. Latvijā ir vismaz viena mājsaimniecība (izņemot Apvienotās Karalistes vēstniecību), kurā ir britu rozetes, saslēgtas t.s. "riņķa shēmā" (ring circuit). Manējā, protams. 
> Autoram - mājas rozetēm nepārprotami vajag tos 2,5 sqmm. Apgaismojumam briti pielietoja 1,5 sqmm, bet šajos LED laikos mājsaimniecībā (ekonomisku apsvērumu dēļ) droši vari ņemt pat 0,5 sqmm vadus - tak lampu jaudas tagad par kārtu mazākas.


 Nu jaa. Par to drosibu piekritu. Par vadiem ari. Nav tagad laika siki izpetit bet ne bez iemesla vini liek rozetem 2.5mm tur noteikti jabut formulai. Bet tad drosinatajs ar 16A man liekas ir par mazu. Ka vajag 32. Vienigi tas, ka tiesam zini ka vadi nesakarsis un ja nu kas notiks tad izsitis drosinataju atrak neka parkarsis vadi. Vel janoskaidro ka Latvija ir ar tajiem RCD (residual circuit breaker) vai RCBO(Residual Current Circuit Breaker with Over Current Protection) . Vai tadus lieto vai ari lieto tikai parastos MCB( miniature circuit breaker).

----------


## next

https://www.google.lv/search?q=nopl%...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------


## Elmārs

> Standartu nosaka Oma likums un visÄ pasaulÄ“ tas ir vienÄdaÄ·s.  ÄªstenÄ«bÄ ir labi, ka nav LatvijÄ kautkÄda arhaiska standarta elektrÄ«bas lietÄs. Da kÄda starpÄ«ba, cik augstu liek rozetes, ka tik tÄs tur vajadzÄ«go slodzi.


   Šī izvērsusies par kārtējo muldamo tēmu un tādēļ nedaudz pamuldēšu arī es. Pirmkārt, kas vispār ir Standarts, kas to nosaka – Oma likums? – nesmīdini foruma dalībniekus!!! Manā skatījumā Standarts ir Politisks Dokuments, kurš pauž noteikto kārtību kādā Valstī vai no tās atkarīgā teritorijā, un nekā citādi. Par to kādēļ tādi papīreļi kā Standarti ir tikuši ieviesti, savulaik RPI pasniedzēji kā vienkāršu piemēru minēja radioaparātu tīkla vadu. Esot bijis vesels kuriozs saistībā ar tīkla vadu garumu – gadu gaitā tikuši vairākkārtīgi iesniegti racionalizācijas projekti, kuros izklāstīts, ka kārtējo reizi samazinot radioaparāta tīkla vada garumu vēl par 10 centimetriem Valsts ietaupa tik un tik uz ieekonomēto materiālu  daudzuma. Kā atbilde tam sekojis Politisks Dokuments – Standarts kurā noteikts kādam tam vadam (auklai) jābūt. Ja nav slinkums, atšķir kādu Padomijas laiku Standartu un izlasi ka Standarts ir Dokuments (Likums), kura prasību neievērošanas gadījumā ikviens likumnepakļāvīgais tiks Sodīts. Par tiem Standartiem var palasīt arī Lukomorē. 
  Par rozešu augstumu. Esmu novērojis ka rozetes lepnās mājās novietotas virs grīdlīstēm. Gejropā rozetes liek zemu, laikam, lai visi būtu spiesti vienmēr pieliekties. Esmu pieradis pie tiem rozešu augstumiem kādi bija krievu laikos, jo man un manas ģimenes locekļiem ir ergonomiskāk, t.i. nepieliecoties ir iespēja „ieštepselēt” gludekli. 

  Braucam tālāk – tēma „Latvijas Standarti”. Tēmas izpratnei jāsaprot ka Standarts ir Politiska rakstura Valstisks Dokuments. Ar sapratni ka kādas Valsts Standarts ir Valsts Dokuments, un pat vāji zinot Latvijas vēsturi, jābūt skaidram ka tādi „Latvijas Standarti” atšķirībā no Anglijas Standartiem ir stipri apšaubāma iespēja, jo, kad Latvija bija okupēta - tā pakļāvās okupantu likumiem – Standartiem, savukārt pašreizējais Latvijas statuss - EEK (ekonomiskās ekspluatācijas kolonija) nosaka ka Latvija pakļauta Gejropas Likumiem – Standartiem, uz ko arī norāda Latvijas Likumdošana (Ministru kabineta noteikumi Nr.759).
  Tēmā ir pļāpāts par spriegumu Anglijā.  Anglijā ar Likumu noteiktais spriegums rozetēs praktiski palicis nemainīgs un tas vēsturiski mainījies sekojoši: 
  1) līdz 1995                    240V+/-6%           = 225.6 - 254.4 V

  2) ar 1995 1.janvāri        230V+10%/-6%   = 216.2 - 253.0 V
  3) 2010 aprīlis                230V+10%/-10% = 207.0 - 253.0 V
  Latvijā no Padomijas laikiem ir mainīts sprieguma nomināls – no 220V uz *230V +/-10%*un, atbilstoši pašreizējai likumdošanai, Latvijas teritorijā rozetēs spriegums drīkst būt *207,0-253,0V*, kas ir, ikurāt, identisks spriegumiem Anglijas iedzīvotāju rozetēs. 

   Pārējais tēmā pļāpātais par vadu materiāliem un šķērsgriezumiem jāmeklē kādos Gejropas papīros, vai atbilstoši Latvijas Ministru kabineta noteikumiem Nr.914 jārīkojas šādi: „Lietotājs ir atbildīgs par savu elektroiekārtu un elektroietaišu pieslēgšanu, tehnisko stāvokli un kvalificētu apkalpošanu atbilstoši normatīvajiem aktiem, kas nosaka elektroietaišu tehniskās ekspluatācijas un drošības tehnikas prasības. Lietotājs var slēgt līgumu par elektroietaišu apkalpošanu ar juridisku vai fizisku personu, kura normatīvajos aktos noteiktajā kārtībā ir ieguvusi tiesības veikt šādus darbus.”
  Gejropā, atšķirībā no Padomijas, ir totāls bardaks elektroierīču darbināšanas pieļaujamo spriegumu uzrādīšanā. Piemēram, LED spuldzēm vispār nevar saprast vai tām uzrādīti nominālie spriegumi (220, 230, 240V) ar tiem saprotot arī pielaides (+/-%), vai galējie ražotāja garantētie pieļaujamie darbināšanas spriegumi (220-240V), tādēļ esmu paturējis tikai lampeles ar uzrakstiem *230V* (ar to saprotot, ka tam spriegumam ir pielaide +/-10%) un *85**~**265V* (ar to saprotot, ka tie ir ražotāja garantētie pieļaujamie elektroierīces darbināšanas spriegumi) . Pievērsiet uzmanību LED spuldžu uzrādītajiem darbināšanas spriegumiem un sapratīsiet ka katrs ražotājs driķē ko un kā grib un par Standartiem tiem nospļauties. Smieklīgi, vai ne tā!!! Es pārsmējos, kad izlasīju moderno SDS2000X sērijas osciloskopu pieļaujamos darbināšanas spriegumus  *100 ~ 240 Vrms 50/60Hz*. Skaidrs tak, ka tie verķi nav Latvijas elektrotīkliem – rozetē pēc Likuma var būt arī *253V*.

   Un *topika autoram* par vadu šķērsgriezumiem. Ir vairākas pieejas, tāpat kā konstruējot 50Hz transformatoru (max. lietderības koeficients, max. vai min. temperatūra, min. svars vai min. materiālu izmaksa). Ja runājam par 9 kW cepeškrāsni, tad vēlams lai sildītu tā nevis tās pievads, tādēļ domāju būtu pareizi izvēlēties vada šķērsgriezumu atbilstoši rūpnieciskām normām, piemēram, uz elektrolīzes iekārtām, kur aprēķinu kalkulācijā ir pieņemts *5% sprieguma kritums* līdz elektrolīzeriem. Var protams savām vajadzībām rēķināt arī uz pieļaujamo temperatūru pievadam. Abi aprēķini būs pareizi, stipri atšķirsies tikai ampēri uz kvadrātmilimetru un pievada izdalītais siltuma daudzums, pēdējā gadījumā arī krāsns sildīs vājāk. Kamēr šo rakstīju, iemetu aci Krievijas Standartos – tur *ГОСТ 50571.5.52-2011* viss pa vecam - *5% sprieguma kritums* visam kas nav apgaisme, apgaismei -*3% sprieguma kritums.* Latvijai pašai tādu Standartu nav un nevar būt, tā tikai loka muguru savu kungu priekšā un vairāk vai mazāk tēlo ka ievēro savu kungu Standartus. Pie 12 komentāra par literatūru - krievu laikos latviski par montāžu bija (kaut kur arī man jābūt) tādas pabiezas grāmatiņas, kā elektromontiera rokasgrāmatas, vai ar līdzīgiem nosaukumiem, tās bija uzrakstītas, es tā domāju, ievērojot Padomijas Standartu prasības.

----------


## brunurupucis

> Šī izvērsusies par kārtējo muldamo tēmu un tādēļ nedaudz pamuldēšu arī es. Pirmkārt, kas vispār ir Standarts, kas to nosaka – Oma likums? – nesmīdini foruma dalībniekus!!! Manā skatījumā Standarts ir Politisks Dokuments, kurš pauž noteikto kārtību kādā Valstī vai no tās atkarīgā teritorijā, un nekā citādi. Par to kādēļ tādi papīreļi kā Standarti ir tikuši ieviesti, savulaik RPI pasniedzēji kā vienkāršu piemēru minēja radioaparātu tīkla vadu. Esot bijis vesels kuriozs saistībā ar tīkla vadu garumu – gadu gaitā tikuši vairākkārtīgi iesniegti racionalizācijas projekti, kuros izklāstīts, ka kārtējo reizi samazinot radioaparāta tīkla vada garumu vēl par 10 centimetriem Valsts ietaupa tik un tik uz ieekonomēto materiālu  daudzuma. Kā atbilde tam sekojis Politisks Dokuments – Standarts kurā noteikts kādam tam vadam (auklai) jābūt. Ja nav slinkums, atšķir kādu Padomijas laiku Standartu un izlasi ka Standarts ir Dokuments (Likums), kura prasību neievērošanas gadījumā ikviens likumnepakļāvīgais tiks Sodīts. Par tiem Standartiem var palasīt arī Lukomorē. 
>   Par rozešu augstumu. Esmu novērojis ka rozetes lepnās mājās novietotas virs grīdlīstēm. Gejropā rozetes liek zemu, laikam, lai visi būtu spiesti vienmēr pieliekties. Esmu pieradis pie tiem rozešu augstumiem kādi bija krievu laikos, jo man un manas ģimenes locekļiem ir ergonomiskāk, t.i. nepieliecoties ir iespēja „ieštepselēt” gludekli. 
> 
>   Braucam tālāk – tēma „Latvijas Standarti”. Tēmas izpratnei jāsaprot ka Standarts ir Politiska rakstura Valstisks Dokuments. Ar sapratni ka kādas Valsts Standarts ir Valsts Dokuments, un pat vāji zinot Latvijas vēsturi, jābūt skaidram ka tādi „Latvijas Standarti” atšķirībā no Anglijas Standartiem ir stipri apšaubāma iespēja, jo, kad Latvija bija okupēta - tā pakļāvās okupantu likumiem – Standartiem, savukārt pašreizējais Latvijas statuss - EEK (ekonomiskās ekspluatācijas kolonija) nosaka ka Latvija pakļauta Gejropas Likumiem – Standartiem, uz ko arī norāda Latvijas Likumdošana (Ministru kabineta noteikumi Nr.759).
>   Tēmā ir pļāpāts par spriegumu Anglijā.  Anglijā ar Likumu noteiktais spriegums rozetēs praktiski palicis nemainīgs un tas vēsturiski mainījies sekojoši: 
>   1) līdz 1995                    240V+/-6%           = 225.6 - 254.4 V
> 
>   2) ar 1995 1.janvāri        230V+10%/-6%   = 216.2 - 253.0 V
>   3) 2010 aprīlis                230V+10%/-10% = 207.0 - 253.0 V
> ...


 Liels paldies par savu veltito laiku saja temaa. Bus ta rokasgramata japamekle. Vispar cik saprotu Latvija daudzas jomas ir bardaks un nekas netiek kartots. Vispar ja butu kads cilveks, ka izdotu par jaunu kadu gramatu par elektromontazu tad domaju tiri labi nopelnitu, jo tagad gramatas ko esmu atradis latviesu valoda tur viens un tas pats tiek malts. Bet nav tada apraksta ka Anglija " On site guide" un "Electeic guide Building regulations" "18 edition" un  tajas aprakstits viss. Kur var vilkt vadus, ka vilkt vadus, ka aprekinat vadu resnumu , kadus drosinatajus jalieto un ta talak. Un tiek atjaunota informacija ik pec kada laika. Protams tas nenozime , ka Latvija butu slikti elektriki, bet gan to , ka lai ko iemacitos tad jamacas no krievu un citu valodu gramatam. Varu kludities bet mans personigais viedoklis ir tads , ka agrakas Latviesu elektrotehnikas ir gruti sagremot jo formulas uz formulam un iesakumam tas gramatas ir par smagu.

----------


## JDat

Kurš moderns cilvēks mūsdienās lasa grāmatas? Visiem ir glaudāmas fļizes un interneti. Standarti tiek nopumpēti no internetiem un, labākajā gadījumā, izdrukāti uz A4 lapām. Skarpbi teikts par grāmatām, bet patiesi. Padomju laikos nebija kabatā bāžama flīzes, tāpēc arī drukāja grāmas un bija arī lasītāji.

Tikai nepārprotiet, arī man patīk grāmatas, bet uz dzīvi, diemžēl, jāskatās no šodienas skatu punkta, nevis nostaļgiski.

----------


## Elmārs

> Bet nav tada apraksta ka Anglija " On site guide" un "Electeic guide Building regulations" "18 edition" un  tajas aprakstits viss.


   Ok, paldies par norādīto literatūru! Novilku „Guide-to-the-wiring-regulations.pdf 17th” – tie manis uzrādītie spriegumu kritumi ir arī tur – nu es biju uzrādījis rūpniecībā noteiktos, *privātajiem* tie ir *-6%* visam kas nav apgaisme un apgaismei *-8%.* Krievu laiku grāmatiņas derīgas tikai kolekcijai, jo tas ko es tagad novilku ir kā instrukcija ar formulām un praktiskiem lielumiem, bez tā, ir nepārtraukti atsauces uz konkrētiem Likumiem. Elektriķi Latvijā ir normāli, droši apgalvoju, jo tas puisis,  kurš šogad mainīja man elektrības skaitītāju, zināja arī Latvijas vēsturi par drošinātājiem nullvadā (drošinātāji manā vecajā mājā atrodas arī NULLVADĀ, kurš vēsturiski pirms 60tiem bija paredzēts kā otra fāze) gan zināja to ka tanī nupat novilktajā lasāmvielā zīmējums Figure C 4.9  apskatītajai TN-C-S sistēmai (brīnos šo zīmējumu skatot, ka tāda lieta Eiropā vispār tiek pieļauta) ir potenciāli dzīvībai bīstams pasākums, jo konkrēti manā mājā starp veļas mašīnas metāla korpusu, kurš pievienots sadales skapī ar trešo vadu (trīs vadu kabelis vienfāzes elektroietaisei) nullvadam un blakus esošo centrālapkures čuguna radiatoru (saistīts ar zemi – zemēts) ir neliels potenciāls – reizēm pat 6,3V lampiņa tur izdeg. Kā mēs zinām cilvēkam bīstama ir strāva, kura pat pie nelieliem spriegumiem var sasniegt dzīvībai bīstamas vērtības - 50 un vairāk miliampērus, tādēļ es atzinīgi novērtēju tā elektriķa zināšanas, kurš man pateica ka arī viņaprāt sistēma TN-C-S negarantē cilvēka drošību, tādēļ būtu jālieto tikai sistēma Figure C 4.10 ar atkārtoto zemējuma kontūru katrai mājai – TT sistēma. Un vēl es brīnos ka Eiropā slēdzi (releja grupu) ievieto arī nullvadā (tā pati uzzīmētā TT sistēma). 2006. gadā Čehijas inženieris un elektromontieri palaida rūpniecisku ražotni (tur sanāca pāris gadus pastrādāt) kurā bija 36 elektromotori un nevienam elektromotoram netika komutēts nullvads. 

  Es no piedalīšanās šai topikā atradu kādi Likumi – Standarti ir pašlaik spēkā Latvijas teritorijā un sapratu to ka pat pieslēdzot LED apgaismi kaimiņam malkas šķūnītī varu tikt sodīts ja izrādīsies ka sprieguma kritums no sadales skapja līdz lampiņai pārsniegs 8%. Esmu kļūdījies kad rakstīju ka pievadu var rēķināt balstoties uz siltumaprēķinu tam, jo nezināju par Likumā noteiktajiem -8%.

----------


## brunurupucis

> Ok, paldies par norādīto literatūru! Novilku  „Guide-to-the-wiring-regulations.pdf 17th” – tie manis uzrādītie  spriegumu kritumi ir arī tur – nu es biju uzrādījis rūpniecībā  noteiktos, *privātajiem* tie ir *-6%* visam kas nav apgaisme un apgaismei *-8%.* Krievu  laiku grāmatiņas derīgas tikai kolekcijai, jo tas ko es tagad novilku  ir kā instrukcija ar formulām un praktiskiem lielumiem, bez tā, ir  nepārtraukti atsauces uz konkrētiem Likumiem. Elektriķi Latvijā ir  normāli, droši apgalvoju, jo tas puisis,  kurš šogad mainīja man  elektrības skaitītāju, zināja arī Latvijas vēsturi par drošinātājiem  nullvadā (drošinātāji manā vecajā mājā atrodas arī NULLVADĀ, kurš  vēsturiski pirms 60tiem bija paredzēts kā otra fāze) gan zināja to ka  tanī nupat novilktajā lasāmvielā zīmējums Figure C 4.9  apskatītajai  TN-C-S sistēmai (brīnos šo zīmējumu skatot, ka tāda lieta Eiropā vispār  tiek pieļauta) ir potenciāli dzīvībai bīstams pasākums, jo konkrēti manā  mājā starp veļas mašīnas metāla korpusu, kurš pievienots sadales skapī  ar trešo vadu (trīs vadu kabelis vienfāzes elektroietaisei) nullvadam un  blakus esošo centrālapkures čuguna radiatoru (saistīts ar zemi –  zemēts) ir neliels potenciāls – reizēm pat 6,3V lampiņa tur izdeg. Kā  mēs zinām cilvēkam bīstama ir strāva, kura pat pie nelieliem spriegumiem  var sasniegt dzīvībai bīstamas vērtības - 50 un vairāk miliampērus,  tādēļ es atzinīgi novērtēju tā elektriķa zināšanas, kurš man pateica ka  arī viņaprāt sistēma TN-C-S negarantē cilvēka drošību, tādēļ būtu  jālieto tikai sistēma Figure C 4.10 ar atkārtoto zemējuma kontūru katrai  mājai – TT sistēma. Un vēl es brīnos ka Eiropā slēdzi (releja grupu)  ievieto arī nullvadā (tā pati uzzīmētā TT sistēma). 2006. gadā Čehijas  inženieris un elektromontieri palaida rūpniecisku ražotni (tur sanāca  pāris gadus pastrādāt) kurā bija 36 elektromotori un nevienam  elektromotoram netika komutēts nullvads. 
> 
>   Es no piedalīšanās šai topikā atradu kādi Likumi – Standarti ir  pašlaik spēkā Latvijas teritorijā un sapratu to ka pat pieslēdzot LED  apgaismi kaimiņam malkas šķūnītī varu tikt sodīts ja izrādīsies ka  sprieguma kritums no sadales skapja līdz lampiņai pārsniegs 8%. Esmu  kļūdījies kad rakstīju ka pievadu var rēķināt balstoties uz  siltumaprēķinu tam, jo nezināju par Likumā noteiktajiem -8%.


 Tad  sanāk, ka jāturās tomēr būs pie tajām Angļu grāmatām. Prieks, ka atradi  arī ko noderīgu no šejienes. Bet problēma rodas tajā, ka viss tiek  modernizēts un elektronikas paliek aizvien vairāk. Pagaidām neesmu  sagatavojis piemērus bet domāju viens man tāds būs jāsagatavo. Tas prāta  palauzīšanai pašam un citiem. Kā arī pašam interesē tāda lieta, kapēc  dzīvoklī var ielikt 3 fāzes ar katru no tām 32A un vai nav vienkāršāk kā  Anglijā 1 fāze ar 100A drošinātāju? 

Nezinu vai šeit drīkst forumā likt linkus. bet tā izskatās kaste Anglijā:  http://www.diydoctor.org.uk/images/fuses.jpg

Drošinātājiem  pieslēgts tikai dzīvais vads. Neitrālie vienā čupiņā un sazemējums  otrā. Un attēlā var redzēt , ka tur drošinātājiem  ir stipri vairāk  summa nekā Latvijā 16A uz dzīvokli.

----------


## brunurupucis

> Kurš moderns cilvēks mūsdienās lasa grāmatas? Visiem ir glaudāmas fļizes un interneti. Standarti tiek nopumpēti no internetiem un, labākajā gadījumā, izdrukāti uz A4 lapām. Skarpbi teikts par grāmatām, bet patiesi. Padomju laikos nebija kabatā bāžama flīzes, tāpēc arī drukāja grāmas un bija arī lasītāji.
> 
> Tikai nepārprotiet, arī man patīk grāmatas, bet uz dzīvi, diemžēl, jāskatās no šodienas skatu punkta, nevis nostaļgiski.


 Teikšu godīgi, ka priekšroku dodu mazai grāmatai kabatā, nekā planšeti vai telefonu. Man telefons piepumpēts pilns ar informāciju, bet neko nelasu un ja sēžu pie datora visu laiku tad staigā visu laiku kā zombijs. Bet grāmatu pašķirsti un palasi un ne acis sāp un lapas pāršķirt ir ātrāk.

----------


## JDat

Un kur tad ir nopērkama attiecīgā grāmata? Es domāju par šo tēmu, nevis vipār kā tāda. Portams ka grāmatu pašķirstīt ir patīkami, bet... BET!

----------


## krabis

bet tā izskatās kaste Anglijā:  http://www.diydoctor.org.uk/images/fuses.jpg
[/QUOTE]

Manis shēmotās sadales Latvijā izskatās stipri līdzīgi. Vienīgi pilnīgi lieks un nesaprotams ir nulles vada atslēgums (sarkanais galēji labais slēdzis) Un ar lielampēru (40 A) automātiem tomēr vajadzētu uzmanīties. Vispirms būtu jāpamēra attiecīgās cilpas fāze-nulle pretestība un jāaprēķina īsslēguma strāva, citādi īsslēguma gadījumā var gadīties ka automāts tā arī neatslēgsies, bet māja nodegs. Nav panaceja tie 100A automāti, visam jābūt samērīgam ar reālo patēriņu.

----------


## brunurupucis

> Un kur tad ir nopērkama attiecīgā grāmata? Es domāju par šo tēmu, nevis vipār kā tāda. Portams ka grāmatu pašķirstīt ir patīkami, bet... BET!


 Anglija var nopirkt. Man ir neliela izmera gramatas, bet kabatas izmera vel neesmu izdomajis vai pirkt. Protams anglu valoda. Vispar tada doma bija visu partulkot latviesu valoda un iesiet ka gramatu. Bet vai tas atmaksajas to laiku pavadit. Pasam netrauce jo anglu valoda padodas loti labi.

----------


## brunurupucis

> bet tā izskatās kaste Anglijā:  http://www.diydoctor.org.uk/images/fuses.jpg


 Manis shēmotās sadales Latvijā izskatās stipri līdzīgi. Vienīgi pilnīgi lieks un nesaprotams ir nulles vada atslēgums (sarkanais galēji labais slēdzis) Un ar lielampēru (40 A) automātiem tomēr vajadzētu uzmanīties. Vispirms būtu jāpamēra attiecīgās cilpas fāze-nulle pretestība un jāaprēķina īsslēguma strāva, citādi īsslēguma gadījumā var gadīties ka automāts tā arī neatslēgsies, bet māja nodegs. Nav panaceja tie 100A automāti, visam jābūt samērīgam ar reālo patēriņu.[/QUOTE]

Angliem viss tiek likts pec formulam. 40A un 50A viniem nav nekas ipass. Par to dubulto sledzi loti labs jautajums. Bus japatur prata.

----------


## Elmārs

> . Kā arī pašam interesē tāda lieta, kapēc  dzīvoklī var ielikt 3 fāzes ar katru no tām 32A un vai nav vienkāršāk kā  Anglijā 1 fāze ar 100A drošinātāju? 
> Un attēlā var redzēt , ka tur drošinātājiem  ir stipri vairāk  summa nekā Latvijā 16A uz dzīvokli.


   Būtu jauki ja Jūs šeit pievienotu atsauci uz Anglijas Likumdošanu attiecībā uz iedzīvotājam (es domāju – tiem, kas dzīvo daudzdzīvokļu ēkās, arī kā es) paredzēto vienas fāzes jaudu. Jo, kā būtu vai nebūtu labāk, mēs par to varam padiskutēt, bet piemēram tai pašā Krievzemē standarts ГОСТ Р 51628-2000 nosaka ka vienas fāzes jauda dzīvoklim nedrīkst pārsniegt 11kW un ka lielāku jaudu gadījumos, vai ja ir trīsfāzu elektroierīces, jābūt 3 fāzēm. *Instalāciju standarti Pasaulē un Eiropā nav vienādi.* *Kurā Valstī dzīvo – tās Likumdošana ir jāievēro.* Novelkam šādu „International electrical – Legrand.pdf ” krāsainu dokumentu un pārliecināmies, ka tiek grupēti instalāciju Standarti (International electrical standards & regulations). Kā pirmais tur iezīmēts Britu instalāciju Standarts vienfāzes sistēmai ar fāzes drošinātājiem no 6A līdz 50A (100A tur gan nav uzzīmēti ). (Ja tai dokumentā vēl gribas pakašķēties – tad Latvijai norādīts 220V fāzes spriegums, Lietuvai 230V). Itāļu Standarts tur dikti bēdīgs izskatās ar iezīmētajiem 25A. 

  Un tagad pamēģini realizēt, lai Latvijā kā Latvijas Nacionālais Standarts tiku pieņemts ka visās Padomijas laiku ēkās (cik tur dzīvoklītim tā jauda ar to laiku likumu bija, tik -  6,3AX220V=aptuveni 1,3kW, vai nedaudz vairāk - nestrīdēsimies) katram Latvijas iedzīvotājam ar Likumu tiktu noteikts, ka tas savā dzīvoklī drīkst saslēgt elektroierīces (protams jāmaina visos dzīvokļos visa elektroinstalācija), kuru kopējā patērētā strāva būtu kaut vai tikai tie paši Itāļu Standartā iezīmētie 25A. 

  Un mans viedoklis - nekas tai Anglijā nav labāks kā Latvijā un, jā - sapratu, kāpēc tur viss tā atšķiras no Latvijas, jo dzīvojat izšķērdīgi, elektrību tērējat bezjēgā. 100A !!! dzīvoklim!!!!

----------


## Didzis

Nu nezinu, kas par patērētājiem, lai uz rozetēm liktu 40A. Es ar vecu svarku metinu  resnu elektrodu un pietiek ar 20A. 16A ir sen diezgan visiem sadzīves patērētājiem. Ko tad angļi sprauž savās rozetēs? Vot pareizs zemējums Latvijā, tā ir problēma. Krievulaiku daudzdzīvokļu mājās, bez speciālas pārbūves, tas vispār nav iespējams.

----------


## ansius

> Nu nezinu, kas par patērētājiem, lai uz rozetēm liktu 40A. Es ar vecu svarku metinu  resnu elektrodu un pietiek ar 20A. 16A ir sen diezgan visiem sadzīves patērētājiem. Ko tad angļi sprauž savās rozetēs? Vot pareizs zemējums Latvijā, tā ir problēma. Krievulaiku daudzdzīvokļu mājās, bez speciālas pārbūves, tas vispār nav iespējams.


 Elektriskos sildītājus, pa labi un pa kreisi, jo reti kuram tur ir savādāka apkure vecajās mājās

----------


## brunurupucis

> Nu nezinu, kas par patērētājiem, lai uz rozetēm liktu 40A. Es ar vecu svarku metinu  resnu elektrodu un pietiek ar 20A. 16A ir sen diezgan visiem sadzīves patērētājiem. Ko tad angļi sprauž savās rozetēs? Vot pareizs zemējums Latvijā, tā ir problēma. Krievulaiku daudzdzīvokļu mājās, bez speciālas pārbūves, tas vispār nav iespējams.


 Rozetem neliek. Ir 32A drosinataji kur rozetes uz rinki iet (ring circuit) 40A un 50A liek cepeskrasnim, elektriskajam dusam un visam tam, kam ir liela jauda. No jaudas viss tiek parekinats, ka es seit pat ieprieks uzrekinaju tai 9kW cepeskrasnij, kur beigas sanaca 39 amperas. Visiem dzivokliem parsvara viena faaze un dzivo bez beedu.  Vispar sapratu, ka nepareizi esmu iebridis seit, jo te viss par elektroniku. Ne ta, ka es domaju. Un man cilveks teica, lai varetu ka Anglija 100A uz dzivokli tad visi vadi pirms skaititaja Lattelekomam butu japarinstale. Jo taja laika kad visas instalacijas tika veidotas, tad nebija tik daudz elektrotehnikas. Un vadi bija aluminija.

----------


## JDat

Toč nepareizi iebridi jo:
1) Amēri nevis apmeres.
2) Lattelecom ar elektroinstalāciju nav nekāda sakara. Tas ir kantoris nodarbojas ar telefoniju.

----------


## brunurupucis

> Toč nepareizi iebridi jo:
> 1) Amēri nevis apmeres.
> 2) Lattelecom ar elektroinstalāciju nav nekāda sakara. Tas ir kantoris nodarbojas ar telefoniju.


 Amperas-apmeres-amēri nu un tomēr vispareizāk laikam jau ir Ampēri. Par to Lattelecom nosmejos par manu stulbumu  ::  Laikam dziljaas nakts vaina  ::  Protams ka Latvenergo.

----------


## JDat

Piedošanu, atkal pārrakstījos: Ampēri.

----------

